# Sheep rescued by Ski patrol



## BrownSheep (Jan 9, 2013)

http://www.ktvb.com/news/Ski-patrol-rescues-trapped-sheep--186119291.html


I honestly don't think the ewe will make it.  Last report says it still hasn't stood and just the video shows how close to death it is.
The rancher who has her says it's 50/50.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 9, 2013)

Sad, I don't think it will make it.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 9, 2013)

Awwww...no...does not look good


----------



## Lupa Duende (Jan 9, 2013)

what is wrong with her? dehydration? frostbite?


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 9, 2013)

Most likely dehydration and starvation. Theyre estimating she was there for about 2 weeks when the big storms started rolling in.


----------



## finns&fjords (Jan 12, 2013)

Sorry to say that the little ewe died today. Saw it on the news, poor thing.


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 12, 2013)

She looked pretty far gone. Any sheep that lies that still is pretty much a dead sheep. At least she died comfortable.


----------



## Lamancha Acres 123 (Jan 13, 2013)

poor baby atleast she died peacefully


----------

